# [Suggest Laptop] - Budget range



## omk (Mar 11, 2008)

I want a laptop for mostly programming needs. The only two requirements are *14.1'* screen and *Core2Duo*. I found numerous laptop models in mumbai's electronic market at lamingtone road. I found following models in my budget range:

1.Acer 4520/5920/4720/4710
2.Lenovo G410

I plan to install Linux and FreeBSD on it, hence would prefer Intel wireless and intel graphics. Is anybody using Linux on Acer laptops? Is it true that Acer laptops have very short battery life of around 1.5hrs? I want the battery life to be atleast 2-3 hrs. Which other models fit my requirement?

-Omkar.


----------



## gurujee (Mar 11, 2008)

allmost acer models are preloaded with linpus linux. I have acer both 4720 and 4710. I am  getting battery backup of 2+hours in 4720.

If u want more, u can go for 2920. Its a 12inch screen and comparitavely light. and i have heard its giving more backup.


----------



## omk (Mar 11, 2008)

Acer is a good(and economical) option, only thing I worry about is battery life. Because I dint hear good opinion about battery life from 2 persons.


----------



## gopz (Mar 11, 2008)

How about buying an extra battery in that case?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 11, 2008)

omk said:


> I want a laptop for mostly programming needs. The only two requirements are *14.1'* screen and *Core2Duo*. I found numerous laptop models in mumbai's electronic market at lamingtone road. I found following models in my budget range:
> 
> 1.Acer 4520/5920/4720/4710
> 2.Lenovo G410
> ...


yet another linux user eh ? Welcome aboard.

here are some things I need to tell you to clear some doubts:

1. Intel graphics are not fully linux supporting. Take their GMAX3x00 series for example. None of them have proper linux drivers. Ask one of our members, The_Devil_Himself. He has onboard GMAX3000 and struggles with games on ubuntu.

2. AMD is not half bad for budget range. Infact, AMD64 architecture processors were supported in linux long before intel came out with 64 bit stuff.(don't worry, its still x86-64)

3. Currently, nVidia graphics will suit you well as they have maximum support on linux. They may not have FOSS drivers, but their available manufacturer's drivers rock.

4. ATi drivers are slowly improving. As a marketing exercise, AMD is deciding to go pro OSS. So they are releasing better linux drivers.

5. Compaq is a good choice if you need budget laptops. They may sometimes come with Vista, but you can always attempt to get a refund, and even then, they are VFM. And many of their budget books have nVidia 7 series onboard, or Intel GMA x3100 onboard.

6. Acer laptops often have outdated i945 chipsets. They may have the best processors and a good VFM combo, but you are still stuck with GMA950(which does have linux native drivers). But GMA 950 is ooooooold. But still, you might find acer's 20k laptop intresting, as it suits all your needs.

7. If battery backup is not good, get yourself an extra battery pack if it fits in your budget.

8. Please mention your budget in the first place.


----------



## medicofarhan (Mar 12, 2008)

Even i was looking at the same models and ended up buying lenovo 410G it doesnt hav great looks wen compared to acer but better build quality battery life and performance so go for it, i bought it for 32k but will cost u abt 31k presently


----------



## juggler (Mar 13, 2008)

+1 @MetalheadGautham


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 13, 2008)

wow 'medicofarhan' a member from June 2004 posting after years


----------



## medicofarhan (Mar 13, 2008)

Better late than never


----------



## sakthikns (Mar 13, 2008)

hai friend i think u better choose DELL laptop model INSPIRON 1420.The price is 34,000/- only.the battery backup will be around 3 hours.But i wont come with linux.it comes with preloaded windows vista.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 13, 2008)

sakthikns said:


> hai friend i think u better choose DELL laptop model INSPIRON 1420.The price is 34,000/- only.the battery backup will be around 3 hours.But i wont come with linux.it comes with preloaded windows vista.


A linux guy doesn't need Linux preloded. Its just that vista, leopard, or what ever the laptop comes with must not eat away into the cost price. A guy looking for a linux system hopes for a ~5k rebate compared to a similar system with a paid OS, or some better hardware, or both.

otherwise he would gladly go buy a system with a propiatary OS and dualboot/fromat it.


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yet another linux user eh ? Welcome aboard.
> 
> here are some things I need to tell you to clear some doubts:
> 
> 1. Intel graphics are not fully linux supporting. Take their GMAX3x00 series for example. None of them have proper linux drivers. Ask one of our members, The_Devil_Himself. He has onboard GMAX3000 and struggles with games on ubuntu.



Thanks very much for this info. I was planning to buy Acer 5920 with this graphics. I thought KUbuntu will run out of the box in it, since the X3100 graphics it comes with is from Intel. Now, I have changed my mind. I have decided to go for Dell XPS M1530 with 256MB 8600GT. Thanks once again, because my primary requirement is that Linux should run perfectly in my lappy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

unni said:


> Thanks very much for this info. I was planning to buy Acer 5920 with this graphics. I thought KUbuntu will run out of the box in it, since the X3100 graphics it comes with is from Intel. Now, I have changed my mind. I have decided to go for Dell XPS M1530 with 256MB 8600GT. Thanks once again, because my primary requirement is that Linux should run perfectly in my lappy.


linux runs perfectly on gma x3100, but games on linux don't.
so no time pass fun possible.

and you definitely need to see this graphics driver for nvidia comparison
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82455


----------



## omk (Mar 17, 2008)

Is this model a good deal?
Acer Extensa 4620:- *www.acer.co.in/products/product_explore_view.asp?pid=91&model=Extensa 4620&cid=5

I dunno if its available in mumbai..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2008)

You shd actually get an Acer 4520 . 26k


----------



## omk (Mar 17, 2008)

do you use 4520 with Linux?


----------

